# Bull manor 2012-2013



## sparky. (Apr 12, 2013)

hey Everyone thought ide post some of my pictures up from bull manor...visited with aquanuke...this place was insane there is so much left behind.. letters,post cards,pianos, i even found an old tobacco tin with tobacco still in it the list is endless here are some of my pictures i hope you enjoy them


----------



## AlexanderJones (Apr 12, 2013)

Sweet photographs!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2013)

Great photos sir! Certainly lots left, although it seems more trashed every time 
Cheers for sharing a great set


----------



## ocelot397 (Apr 12, 2013)

Such a shame all the rooms are just getting ruined, looked worse every time


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 13, 2013)

*Crackin'!! *


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2013)

Superb...loving the piano close-up.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 13, 2013)

Just awesome


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah! always thought this site would have been striped by now,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

These photos are beautiful. It saddens me that there are places like this where the owner seems to have suddenly left.. I always want to know the story behind them leaving! But this is a lovely place, would love to visit.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 22, 2013)

Lovely shots there!


----------



## Nessatiti89 (May 23, 2013)

This place looks awesome. Great items left behind.


----------

